
The Software Developer’s Library: A Treasure Trove of Books - ingve
https://medium.com/javascript-scene/the-software-developer-s-library-a-treasure-trove-of-books-for-people-who-love-code-f9bc92c7883b
======
thefastlane
no, this is a treasure trove of AMZN links.

